# BTCEB Benefit is this Thursday. Tons of prizes



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The Bicycle Trails Council’s 2nd Annual Benefit, a screening of Bicycle Dreams at the Grand Lake Theater on Thursday, January 26 at 7 PM, is nigh. This award-winning movie about the Race Across America is rich with cycling meaning, excitement, and character. Fred Boehling, president of RAAM in Colorado, will speak about the movie at its conclusion along with other participants in that event. A Q&A will follow; and that is always very interesting.

Our raffle, which has developed $4000 in prizes, is the focus of donations from dozens of shops and industry friends in our cycling community. Our presenting sponsor, Solano Avenue Cyclery, has donated a GoPro video camera for the Grand Prize. Other prizes include very valuable gift certificates, quality helmets, Camelbaks, riding jackets and jerseys of Lycra and of Marino wool, insulated bottles, cycling magazine subscriptions, seat packs, carbon bars, a torque wrench, bottle racks, tires, and even small kids bikes, tune-ups, a dome tent, REI classes, and so much more. Everything must go, and it will go to you if you join us. Raffle tickets are $5 each or 5 for $20.

The response to our benefit has been gratifying and we have swelled out of the 220 seat theater and into the grand theater holding 650 so there will be plenty of room for all. Solano Avenue Cyclery, has donated our logo water bottles which will go to the 1st 100 who arrive, and will be filled with Clif product and other goodies. In addition there will be free magazines and tote bags at the door, while they last. And let’s not forget that there is $1 discount on beer for all raffle ticket holders at the Heart and Dagger at the after-party nearby.

Tickets, $10 this week/., $15 at the show, are on sale online here:

imATHLETE | "Bicycle Dreams" movie | All Around the Country, Colorado, USA | Dec 31, 2011

Join the party, step up and support the cycling community and share in something we all love. We look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

How about a $200 Gift Certificate at Alameda Bicycles?


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

A little Cane Creek from Robinson Wheelworks, anyone?


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

This finally arrived today!


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You can't have too many helmets!


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You know that torque wrench you've been wanting? We've got it for you at our raffle.


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

This wool hoodie, called Bike Oakland from Montano Velo, has thumb holes to hold the sleeves down. I may lose this on the way to the show.


----------

